# Swap: Space Marine Scout Sniper for Space Marine Scout w M Launcher



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Want that 5 man scout sniper team? Don't have room for a missile launcher in your list? Then I have the solution!

I have (unpainted) the scout Sgt. holding his sniper rifle in the air while holding the scope attachment with his other hand. His left foot is on a rock but unfortunately his goggles aren't there. I got him in a trade.

I would like (ideally in bits or unpainted but up for discussion) a kneeling scout with missile launcher. A standing scout with missile launcher would suffice.

Just a straight swap. I can put up photos if anyone wishes.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Bump Bump [+ something to reach 10 characters minimum]


----------



## OGSandwich (Mar 8, 2011)

*Rocket Scout*

I have what you need, unfortunately Im in the US and the shipping alone could buy you 2 or 3 models you need hah.

Best of luck!


----------

